# Making a jig for cove cutting bee boxes on a table saw



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

I was dissatisfied with the different handles I had on my hive. I found a way I like better using a quickly made jig on my table saw:


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

Very clever! I built a lot of boxes when I kept bees commercially but I never figured out how to cut handles like were on the commercial boxes.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

> Very clever! I built a lot of boxes when I kept bees commercially but I never figured out how to cut handles like were on the commercial boxes.
> 
> - ArtMann


There are other methods but some of them require bigger tools than is found in a home shop.


----------



## therealSteveN (Oct 29, 2016)

Nice job. Makes for a dado, cove cut with that little ramp. They look close enough to the ones you pointed out, I think you have found the best method.

So how much Honey do you see a year?

Nice fun post, plus who doesn't like Honey.

I'll put in my plug here. Fire your lawn guy, forget the champion lawn. Let green stuff grow where you mow, and pretty soon you will have clover, and a lot of Bee's in your yard. That is a much nicer look. I'm not even going to mention saving the planet.


----------



## paulmon (Jan 11, 2018)

> Nice job. Makes for a dado, cove cut with that little ramp. They look close enough to the ones you pointed out, I think you have found the best method.
> 
> So how much Honey do you see a year?
> 
> ...


Our little yard got about 5 gallons this year. And since we don't sell it ( some goes out as gifts, others to placate the neighbors ) it's way more than enough. ( We still have some from last year ).

As for the yard, well, the lady of the house doesn't share my enthusiasm for saving the planet.


----------

